# What was this thing?



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

My son caught this eel in a minnow trap in the ditch near our house (east Harris county). It felt like a catfish with smooth slimey skin. No fins, but did have four small 'feet' or legs, two in front and two in the rear. I found something called a swap eel on the internet, but none of the descriptions had legs or feet included. Anyone know what this thing was?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Looks kind of like an American Eel.


----------



## robsco (Oct 6, 2005)

Three-toed Amphiuma


----------



## belly_up (May 10, 2006)

They live in creeks and rivers. Have a buddy that sometimes catches them on trot lines and then eats them nasty things. i have yet to catch one.


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

That thing looks nasty! ewwwwwwww


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

EXCELLENT redfish bait!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks Tasty, Have you ever tried shrimp eel, very tasty.


----------



## aam (Apr 23, 2006)

i would eat it, let try it sushi style


----------



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

I will eat sushi as long as its battered up and deep fried.


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

Man Thats just UGLY...


----------



## steve35 (Aug 23, 2005)

That "thing" is called a mud dog (at least thats what we always called them). Awesome bass bait during the spawn. we used to fish with them when i was younger. but that is the biggest one i have ever seen. We used ones about 8" 12" long.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

i'd put it on a hook,, you never no,,


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

It's NESSIE!


----------



## Bigred1 (Dec 24, 2005)

In LA we call'em Congo Eels, sometimes we catch'em in crawfish traps. They're two or three different types of giant salamanders, some have legs in front and others have little back legs too. They must be going through an evolution, maybe in a 1000 yrs they won't have any legs. Looks like they're evolving into an Eel from a Lizard.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Is this the same thread that was up a few weeks ago? I don't see Jolly Roger's post that nailed it, a mud siren is the proper common name. I believe it's a little different species from other mud puppies or salamanders.


----------



## Bigred1 (Dec 24, 2005)

With an evolution span of around 130 million years the amazing mud siren is found in the Sirenidae family and the Caudata order. These creatures have bodies that are shaped much like that of an eel with tiny front legs and no hind legs at all. 
.
I guess the mud siren has evolved a little more ... with no hind legs.


----------



## 2x Drop Tine (Sep 24, 2006)

And I didnt think anyone would ever find my ex-wife.


----------

